# Smart lighting



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I'd pass, I couldn't do it for that price. If they were willing to spend double that I'd be willing to discuss some ideas. 

I know that since they don't quite know what they want there will be a fair bit of time involved discussing designing etc. before and showing them how to use it after. There's a couple days of work involved installing and setting up, and a fair materials / equipment cost, even for something really basic. Callbacks are a given, there's no way you get this right on the first attempt.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

See what Best Buy has.
If they have something for $500 you make $2k.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Iotty smart switches are pretty cool, they can be voice activated, Siri, Alexa, google, or the Iotty app. They are customizable backlit, which looks really cool. They are actually so nice that they wouldn’t look right in an older home, they are definitely a modern look.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I hate these " smart " devices. They might work well for a time but when there are issues you are married to them unless you are a tail light guarantee electrician. I posted before about a 5 hour unpaid service call after the people lost their phones, outside lights, ring doorbell, and nest thermostats after I was working in the basement. Long story and no communication it turned out the homeowner also install a new router and moved the extenders around. The devices were lost and so was I because I had no idea what the HO did.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

kb1jb1 said:


> I hate these " smart " devices. They might work well for a time but when there are issues you are married to them unless you are a tail light guarantee electrician. I posted before about a 5 hour unpaid service call after the people lost their phones, outside lights, ring doorbell, and nest thermostats after I was working in the basement. Long story and no communication it turned out the homeowner also install a new router and moved the extenders around. The devices were lost and so was I because I had no idea what the HO did.


Is the "tail light guarantee" similar to the "out of sight" guarantee?


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

The client ruled out google/apple/amazon. WHY?
I have ruled these out as well because I do not like their sharing of my information to their advertisers. WiFi is a pretty solid platform, blue tooth is distance challenged. There are other protocols but I am ignorant as to their functionality.

I suggest that you contact the customer and get a better feel for the decision. 
I checked Crutchfeild and they do have some receivers that can play on WiFi and Bluetooth bands. $900 bucks. 

As splatz said double the price and you might find some products to marry together. 

Personally I am happy with a remote, even if it takes 2-3 to run everything.


----------



## deltahigh360 (Oct 7, 2021)

SWDweller said:


> The client ruled out google/apple/amazon. WHY?
> I have ruled these out as well because I do not like their sharing of my information to their advertisers. WiFi is a pretty solid platform, blue tooth is distance challenged. There are other protocols but I am ignorant as to their functionality.
> 
> I suggest that you contact the customer and get a better feel for the decision.
> ...


Privacy concerns. Going to recommend Philip hue bulbs and a sonos system controlled from their phones


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

These days, you cant have "smart" and "privacy".

I converted my home to Amazon based smart switches and we love it, except when the internet goes down.


----------



## byeag (Nov 28, 2021)

Lutron Caseta is rock solid and pretty reasonably priced. I run it at home.


----------



## rdevarona (Feb 23, 2010)

A buddy of mine just changed out a bunch of his dimmers for these Feit Electric smart dimmers that were available at Costco (looks like they're out of stock now). He's pretty happy with them and they work with Alexa/Google/etc. Not sure if you can set up one of the smart home apps to control them directly, though. If not, the Alexa route is pretty good if your customer can change their mind about the privacy concerns. 

For the audio setup, I would recommend Sonos as well. I have 4 of those speakers set up throughout the house and can control them from the phone or through Alexa.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

LOL privacy. if theyre THAT special, theyre already hacked.


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

I just jumped into this in my own home. I have an Abode home alarm system which also acts as a hub. I barely understand what this means. LoL.
I bought some "Envision" (GE) smart 3 way switches which I really like for being able to dim from all locations and which are voice activated with Alexa too. My living room is almost 30' long so entering from the foyer or kitchen and being able to control light level is awesome -as well as using voice when watching movies on the sofa (looking forward to the day I can say "Alexa, is there a Golden Monkey in the fridge and how much of my personal information do I need to give you to go get it for me?").

What I don't like is that even when the lights come up to full brightness, it's not immediate. I mean the switch responds immediately, but it takes a second or two to "dim up" from off to lit.

Are there switches that immediately go to the brightness level they were last set to?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

For homeowners, I'll run the wires and install the smart switches for them. But before I do that , I talk to them. I talk to them so there is no misunderstanding. I am not going to program dildly squat for them. Bring in your kid or your grandkid to do that, and from now on he/she is the goto person for any troubles because I am willing to install your switches but not warranty your switches. And then I make sure to show them my flip phone just in case they are not listening to me , which is what happens to people with smart phones, they drift off after ten words are spoken..... 

Commercial jobs with pumps and motors and chillers and you name it are a different story. I program the hell out of drives for them and work on the human interface integration and the like. Because there is no budget. The sky is the limit and I'm always a hero no matter how long it took and how much it costs. Just like the fire alarm, they know it's mandatory and is going to cost them so nobody pushes me to go cheap. (except architects , but I refuse to work with them any longer). They just need it to be installed and working, so they can be compliant.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Greg Sparkovich said:


> I just jumped into this in my own home. I have an Abode home alarm system which also acts as a hub. I barely understand what this means. LoL.
> I bought some "Envision" (GE) smart 3 way switches which I really like for being able to dim from all locations and which are voice activated with Alexa too. My living room is almost 30' long so entering from the foyer or kitchen and being able to control light level is awesome -as well as using voice when watching movies on the sofa (looking forward to the day I can say "Alexa, is there a Golden Monkey in the fridge and how much of my personal information do I need to give you to go get it for me?").
> 
> What I don't like is that even when the lights come up to full brightness, it's not immediate. I mean the switch responds immediately, but it takes a second or two to "dim up" from off to lit.
> ...


There are, also in some cases in the app you can tell it how slowly to ramp up brightness. I personally like the gradual on.


----------

